# Make Firefox boot faster!



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Download and save Portable Firefox onto your Desktop and double-click on the ZIP file and extract the contents of the archive to "C:\PortableFirefox".

Download RamDisk and save it to the same location as Portable Firefox. Run RAMDisk.exe. and install the app. Give the ramdrive about 200mb.Or less if you like.

Open notepad and create these to bat files.

XCOPY C:\portablefirefox\*.* X:\firefox\ /E /Y /C

Were X is the drive letter of the ram drive you crated so make the appropriate change.

Save the file as C:\portablefirefox\load_firefox.bat. Save as type, select All Files.

XCOPY X:\firefox\*.* C:\portablefirefox\ /E /Y

You know about the X.

Now save this file as C:\portablefirefox\save_firefox.bat. Again, Save as type, select All Files.

Put a link to the first batch file in your Start Menu's Startup folder. This way the file is run every time Windows starts. You can also create a folder on the Start Menu called Shutdown, and place a link to the second batch file in that folder. That way everything is copied back to the C drive when Windows shuts down.

Go to C:\portablefirefox and double click the file load_firefox.bat. A command window opens showing you that Windows is copying all the files from C:\portablefirefox to X:\firefox.

Theres that X again!

Open My Computer and open up the Ramdisk drive and open the FireFox folder. Right click the file PortableFirefox.exe, and select Send To Desktop (Create shortcut).

Youll find Firefox boots so much faster! O Ya! Go here Double The Speed of Firefox And add the tweaks that DNA_Uncut posted back in 2007.

Have Fun!


----------

